# How to Build an Airplane in 2.5 Minutes



## MrFSS (Nov 4, 2012)

*LINK*


----------



## TimePeace (Nov 4, 2012)

MrFSS said:


> *LINK*


Wow! That's pretty cool but it is making me dizzy too. Heh.

Someone ought to do one of building a superliner!


----------

